# I need help with weathering.



## Rocker55 (Oct 30, 2007)

OK I just started model making and I was wondering how you would weather a 101st Airborne soldier. Such as war scars or Mud and dirt. 

-Anthony


----------



## dgtrekker (Jul 23, 2001)

I'd recommend you use pastel chalk to give him a bit of dirt/mud, I've used it on my Indiana Jones' figure.


----------



## dahut (Nov 10, 2007)

Ditto on the pastel chalks and add sludge washes. Dont try and do white in the eye, unless hes abour a foot tall. Hell look all googly eyed if you do.


----------



## lordraptor1 (Mar 10, 2002)

pastels work well or if you have some extremely fine grit dirt you can use actual mud and seal it afterwards ( i use real mud on my 1/35 armor models)


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

What size figure is it?


----------

